# Craftsman dovetail template



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello all ~ I just joined in the past week and really enjoy this forum. I have inherited from my late father a Craftsman Dovetail Template and have attached an identical photo of it taken from the 1950 Sears Catalog. It seems to have a catalog number of 9A2462 and the decal indicates Craftsman King Seeley. There is no model number listed. The 9-finger comb and frame parts are metal attached to two blocks of wood and it appears that you can make a dovetail in two pieces of wood at the same time by using a drill press. The catalog says that it takes a 1/2 inch dovetail bit. Can anyone provide me with the instructions for this device and any additional details or advice? Also, can this template be used with a router and if so, what adaptions would be needed?

Thanks Bob


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

*Found the Craftsman dovetail instructions*



Web Shepherd said:


> Hello all ~ I just joined in the past week and really enjoy this forum. I have inherited from my late father a Craftsman Dovetail Template and have attached an identical photo of it taken from the 1950 Sears Catalog. It seems to have a catalog number of 9A2462 and the decal indicates Craftsman King Seeley. There is no model number listed. The 9-finger comb and frame parts are metal attached to two blocks of wood and it appears that you can make a dovetail in two pieces of wood at the same time by using a drill press. The catalog says that it takes a 1/2 inch dovetail bit. Can anyone provide me with the instructions for this device and any additional details or advice? Also, can this template be used with a router and if so, what adaptions would be needed?
> 
> Thanks Bob


Holy Cow! What a pain to locate info for old Craftsman tools. But after giving this some thought, I decided to plug in "Craftsman drill presses" in the search engine and bingo ... found The Drill Press - An Illustrated Manual of Operation" for the Craftsman drill presses. This multi-page article was published in 1952 and revised in 1954 and is an excellent guide for handling all accessories associated with these Craftsman drill presses going back to the early 1940's. The specific information about dovetailing is found on pages 21-23. I am attaching the entire booklet for anyone that is interested in this old equipment. Incidentally, I would love to hear from anyone that has used a drill press to cut dovetails. It seems to me that it would be similar to a router table and would have the benefit of variable speed control via the belt/pulley assembly. The critical thing, IMO, would be to make sure that a special collet chuck is inserted in the drill press's Jacobs chuck to prevent spin-out. My dad never allowed me near the drill press when he used it for dovetailing because he was concerned about the safety. Again, would love to hear from anyone who had had experience with this type of operation.

Bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

The OLD Craftsman was a very bad design it used the router bit shank not a guide that most now use now days.
It's best if you just set it to one side and pickup one that will work for you.

Dovetail Machine

I like the EZ low price one below for a good dovetail jig, quick and easy to use.

Amazon.com: General Tools 860 dovetailer EZ Pro dovetail Jig: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: EZ Pro Dovetail Jig: Home Improvement

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/30687-ez-dovetail-jig.html

===


Web Shepherd said:


> Hello all ~ I just joined in the past week and really enjoy this forum. I have inherited from my late father a Craftsman Dovetail Template and have attached an identical photo of it taken from the 1950 Sears Catalog. It seems to have a catalog number of 9A2462 and the decal indicates Craftsman King Seeley. There is no model number listed. The 9-finger comb and frame parts are metal attached to two blocks of wood and it appears that you can make a dovetail in two pieces of wood at the same time by using a drill press. The catalog says that it takes a 1/2 inch dovetail bit. Can anyone provide me with the instructions for this device and any additional details or advice? Also, can this template be used with a router and if so, what adaptions would be needed?
> 
> Thanks Bob


----------



## zack (Jul 17, 2012)

Awesome, thanks web shep!! I just rebiult an old craftsman #80 DP and was looking for something like this guide to go with it. I wish i could find some of the old attachments to go with it. I like how you can do ll the different operations witht his thing.. It seems it can do everything except rip a sheet of plywood! lol


----------

